# Adding Corals to a Salt Tank



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

So... now that I got the salt tank set up and cycling (which shouldn't take too long as the rock was cured and the sand is a bio active substrate I need to consider livestock, particularily corals. I have found one coral that I really like however the piece of live rock it is placed on at the store probably will not fit to well in the tank. What do people do with such live corals? How do you take something on a piece of rock and add it to your tank without rearranging everything every time?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cut the coral off of the plug/LR.

For the Montipora cap you have chosen, I'd take a fine toothed saw blade to cut it off of the plug. If you use cutters of any kind, you'll end up fragging it to little pieces (experience talks  )

So far I have cut all hard corals away from the plugs they come on (except the newest addition). Mainly because I didn't like the look of the plug, or didn't like the things stuck to the plug.

I then either mounted it to my own LR or rubble.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Eric... guess I am going to have to buy some epoxy then as well for adhereing the new corals to the rock in the tank. That and a small fine bladed hacksaw.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i agree... those plugs are a bit of a pain for sure..

Good luck Ross!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Those plugs are really good for when you just have to have them in egg crate, or if you have lacy rock with a lot of holes. Otherwise, PITA to remove them and set coral on a piece of LR.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

for some reason my pm dont work , i cant send ?
sooo here i am looking for you lol 
I am still in the midst of clearing algea from my tank .......
And i think it was you i was going to trade some SW for FW .........ok im so very so forgetfull lol if its not you dissreguard lol
I shall need at least if not more then 2 weeks but its looking like im getting everything under control and almost gone .......

May i suggest you get some astrea snails for your cleaning crew my goodness they are amazing cleaners after over a year i just got 10 and they are great!!!!!!!!!im going to have to get more lol

I usually mount frags on either LR or dead coral (white)


----------

